# Rectum Prolapse



## tort74 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok our girl Digger keeps having this prolapse of her rectum going on. We soak her in he sugar water mix as previously suggested, but do we keep doing this every time or if it keeps happening should we take her to the vet? If it keeps going back in but then happens again is there anything they can do?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 2, 2011)

You need to find out why.

It would be a very good idea to have an X-ray done to see if she has rocks or stones that she's trying to pass.

Earlier this year I had a yellowfoot tortoise with a prolapse. While the vet was working on pushing the prolapse back in, the tortoise was able to push out some rocks. We saved all of them and they looked like the kind of rocks you buy for an aquarium:







It could also be a heavy parasite load. 

The prolapse is because she's straining to push something out.


----------



## Laura (Nov 2, 2011)

also.. confirm its a recatal prolapse and not a male having a hormone surge.


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 4, 2011)

i have worked with 2 females for the past several years that have "prolapses." they have the ability to pull them in/push out, and the size changes seasonally with breeding increases. I (and several vets) keep a close eye on them so no internal tissue dries out or if abrasions occur it can be treated. Usually honey, sugar, banana cream is all they need to soften it & heal any scrapes. It doesn't seem to bother the girls, and food consumption/deification/breeding activity is normal.


----------

